# filtro pasa banda de banda angosta



## Lauta (Feb 14, 2011)

hola gente, de una señal de audio quiero sacar la mayor cantidad de bandas que pueda, dividirla en las diferentes frecuencias que la conforman (con 30 bandas me conformo). 
Googleando encontre el documento que adjunto, pero no termino de comprender bien que es "A0(-)" y que funcion cumplen los capacitores. Mi intencion no es que me digan que componentes comprar y me faciliten el esquematico, sino que me ayuden a comprender los calculos y poder pensarlo yo. gracias.



Ver el archivo adjunto 2.bmp


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2011)

Googleá sobre "filtro pasabanda con realimentación negativa múltiple".


----------



## Lauta (Feb 15, 2011)

tengo una duda, encontre esto:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Filtro-pasa-banda.html

me viene al pelo, dice que variando la resistencia R3 cambia el punto de trabajo del filtro. No estaba seguro de eso asi que probe, pero solo consigo una distorsion y el filtro sigue trabajando en 1Khz. 

mi pregunta es: estoy haciendo algo mal o no esta bien lo que dice sobre R3?


----------

